# Best Mechanical Disc brakes for Cyclocross



## Erik_A (Sep 14, 2008)

*Best Disc brakes for Cyclocross*

Guys, what are the best cyclocross disc brakes that are compatible with standard Campy Ergo brifters?

I have heard good things about *Avid BB-7 Road *disc brakes: BB7 Road

or wait for the new *Shimano CX75 *disc brakes: http://www.cxmagazine.com/nahbs-201...chanical-disc-brake-cyclocross-gearing-wheels

I finally found an XL Lemond Poprad frame and it happens to be disc only, so I plan to embrace it and build a not too expensive "B" pit bike that will double as a off-season road training bike.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

The Avids are available in road pull versions. BB5r and BB7r. They are the gold standard of mechanical disc brakes today.


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

If those are road levers, then you'll need to use the BB7-road calipers, not the mtn. version. Those need more cable pull like MTB brake levers have. I used the BB7-road calipers on my CX bike and they work very well with some Tektro road brake levers.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

I think the BB7s are going to be your best bet. Their pretty easy during initial setup. Additionally adjustment is relatively easy and not quite as finicky as other options.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

Zen Cyclery said:


> I think the BB7s are going to be your best bet. Their pretty easy during initial setup. Additionally adjustment is relatively easy and not quite as finicky as other options.



Yep, and it's also nice if you are constantly swapping out wheels because you may need to make an adjustment from wheel to wheel.


----------



## Erik_A (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks guys I will look at the BB7r option.


----------



## Erik_A (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks - I will check it out: V-Twin - Hope V-Twin Product Details

What is the best hydraulic disc brake (MTB) that I could convert with the Hope V-Twin? I have a pair of old Hayes hydros in the parts bin.



> They are not mechanical, but I just got the Hope V-Twin brake that converts a normal mechanical brake lever to a hydraulic disk brake. ...First 200 miles of impression - pretty darn good! I didn't care for all the play in the mechanical brakes... Including the Avid bb7


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

Erik_A said:


> Thanks - I will check it out: V-Twin - Hope V-Twin Product Details
> 
> What is the best hydraulic disc brake (MTB) that I could convert with the Hope V-Twin? I have a pair of old Hayes hydros in the parts bin.


I believe it comes with calipers and rotors. So it would be Hope calipers, sounds like X2 from the link. 


If you're thinking of using one of these converters, then also check out TRP Parabox. I don't know which is better, but more options is a good thing.


----------



## ms6073 (Jul 7, 2005)

Both TRP and Scrub Components are reportedly developing lightweight, mechanical dual piston models but when I contacted Scrub to get more information on the Alchemy brakes, the reply indicated working prototypes would probably not be completed until August. According to Bikerumor, TRP wont comment on availability.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

ms6073 said:


> Both TRP and Scrub Components are reportedly developing lightweight, mechanical dual piston models but when I contacted Scrub to get more information on the Alchemy brakes, the reply indicated working prototypes would probably not be completed until August. According to Bikerumor, TRP wont comment on availability.


Nice! I think a mechanical dual actuated piston set-up that is lighter than BB7's would be awesome. It just needs to be light.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

FWIW Tim Johnson used BB7s last year in the couple races he used dics.


----------



## ms6073 (Jul 7, 2005)

Probably because for the most part because the cable to hydro conversions add complecity and weight and the other options for mechanical calipers such as IRD mechanicals are unobtainium. Also, at the time, BB7s were the most readily available as well as the lightest in the Avid lineup, and finallym all the other low weight/high zoot mechanicals that have been mentioned of late are currently vaporware. May be a moot point as all the news of late would seem to indicate SRAM (possibly Forumula and TRP) will have hydraulic road levers sometime around the start of cross season.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Not to mention they work great and are easy to set up and adjust.


----------



## B-works10 (Jul 31, 2012)

*V Twin and 105*

I have the hope v twin and am finding it difficult to set up with 105 levers, it feels like i'm pulling against the pivot in the brake lever from the hoods. 
They are excellent (really excellent!) from the drops... I'm looking at softer pads 1st then thinking changing to ergo levers? 
Has anyone set up v twin with ergo?


----------



## exmime (Aug 18, 2007)

BB7s, have had mine for 5 years and they are solid, easy to adjust. I have 105 levers and crosstops.


----------



## limba (Mar 10, 2004)

Does anyone know anything about the Avid BB7 *ULTIMATES* that come on the new Super X?


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

limba said:


> Does anyone know anything about the Avid BB7 *ULTIMATES* that come on the new Super X?


I was wondering if that was a typo, and they meant the Super X Ultimate. Sorta like C-dales Evo Ultimate and Flash Ultimate. There is absolutely nothing out there about a BB7 ultimate, and I think this is something SRAM would probably want to advertise if they did in fact exist......and I wish they did.


----------



## strathconaman (Jul 3, 2003)

B-works10 said:


> I have the hope v twin and am finding it difficult to set up with 105 levers, it feels like i'm pulling against the pivot in the brake lever from the hoods.
> They are excellent (really excellent!) from the drops... I'm looking at softer pads 1st then thinking changing to ergo levers?
> Has anyone set up v twin with ergo?


I have mine set up with campy ultra shift levers. They work perfectly.


----------



## holy cromoly (Nov 9, 2008)

Another vote for the Avid BB7r. Take the time to set them up properly at the beginning and they will serve you well. Replacement parts are a breeze to order anywhere and cable pulls keep it simple. They do require a proper break-in period at the beginning, so don't worry if they feel weak at the beginning. 

Even if you buy a new bike from the shop, check the installation as some shop mechanics are not aware of the proper setup spacing/proportion of the caliper to rotor spacing required for these.


----------

